# crackers / crispbreads



## Carina1962 (Aug 18, 2010)

Can anyone recommend any crackers or cripsbreads that are quite low GI and that do not raise BS levels too highly?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2010)

carina62 said:


> Can anyone recommend any crackers or cripsbreads that are quite low GI and that do not raise BS levels too highly?



I quite like Ryvita sesame crispbreads - per slice 5.8g carbs, 0.2g sugar, 0.1g salt, so good all round! Spread with cottage cheese and pineapple - very tasty!


----------



## Carina1962 (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks Northerner for that.  I have some ordinary ryvitas and had one tonight with some danish blue cheese after my main meal as i was still hungry after it lol so will see what my reading is soon


----------



## Jean (Aug 19, 2010)

*Having scrutinised labels for carbs...*

...I've settled on Morrison's crackers with poppy and sesame seeds - 2.4 carbs per biscuits.

There's also Morrison's (again own label) thin water crackers - 3.1 per biscuit.

Ritz biscuits come low: 8 crackers total 14.4 carbs.

It's all a matter of studying the labels.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2010)

I suppose that the bst thing to compare when comparing biscuits is the carbs etc. per 100g, then you get an idea of how much biscuit you can get for how little carb


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 19, 2010)

I have two favourites at the moment (values are per biscuit):-

Nairn's Oatcakes (cheese)
Cals - 39
Carb - 3.6g (of which sugars 0.1g)
Fat - 2.3g (of which sat fat 1.0g)
Salt - 0.1g

Nairn's Oatcakes (rough oatmeal)
Cals - 45
Carb - 5.7g (of which sugars 0.1g)
Fat - 2.0g (of which sat fat 0.5g)
Salt - 0.1g

Andy


----------

